# Rider's Super Speedway in Ypsilanti, MI



## RidersHobby1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello all,

My name is Brent and I am the owner of Rider's. I have been viewing the postings on this site semi-regularly but until recently I have not registered. I just wanted to let everyone know that our indoor track is up and running. We still have a few finishing touches to put on our facility, but it is certainly more than functional at this point. My vision for Rider's Super Speedway is to make it the Taj Mahal of R/C carpet racing. For those of you who have been racing for a long time you probably remember all of the good times that we had at the original Rider's Super Speedway in Canton back in the early 90's. My goal is to make our new facility even better!

In order to accomplish this mission I need your help. I have built the facility and will continue to enhance it. I need your participation and feedback to help us to create a great racing program. We want to create an environment that attracts great competition yet maintains an emphasis on all participants having a great time. We will run consistent races and we will not tolerate any unsportsmanlike behavior that detracts from everyone's enjoyment of this great, FUN activity.

It seems like quite a bit of the discussion that I have seen has centered on which days people want to race on. My original thought was to feature road course racing (pan car and sedan) on Saturday since every other track on the planet has scheduled it for Sunday. If, however, you (the racers) only want to race on Sunday, then I will gladly change it to Sunday. I currently have Stadium racing (trucks, buggys, Slash) scheduled for Sundays...but we could change this to Friday or Saturday...I was just trying not to conflict with the offroad racing at Washtenaw R/C Raceway on every other Saturday.

I am also planning on offering road course racing on Thursday evenings starting in January. If there is interest we can make this a fun point series...but we will always welcome anyone to join in even if they aren't participating in the point series.

We may not have had a track recently, but I still remember how to run a great racing program...we did host two ROAR 1/12 Nationals at the old Rider's Super Speedway.

I look forward to hearing input from everyone on this forum and I hope to see you soon at the track!


----------



## hollyracer12h (Nov 19, 2008)

Im just getting back into the hobby. I have been out since the 90's used to race at the HOPE Center in Adrian, Michigan. i have visited several tracks around the area, havent raced just to check the tracks out. And after coming to your track yesterday, it reminded me of them great old days of racing with great friends and familys having fun!!  - I love the oval racing! But the stadium looked fun also! Keep up the great work, your doing a awesome job!! See you Soon!


----------



## applemint1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes sunday racing :woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## reilly (Feb 17, 2004)

I would like Sunday as well for on road.


----------



## hollyracer12h (Nov 19, 2008)

what about racing 1/10 scale trucks on road?


----------



## level-4 (Feb 27, 2007)

i would also prefer Sunday on road racing.

i posted a few ics of the track here http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=232040


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

I won't make it out this weekend but I'll be there next week for some 12th racing. I think we'll even be able to see young master Rich in action.

I couldn't care less about what day we race on the weekend. I'm just happy to be able to drive to a track that's not over an hour away with crappy traffic to deal with.

I hope we can get some new blood back into onroad. I'd love to get back to the crowds that we had in the old days when getting into the B at a club race was a big deal.

Running a Slash on stadium sounds interesting also. They look pretty cool on the offroad track and hopefully it could be a box stock class for the speedo and motor.


----------



## Dasmopar (Mar 18, 2003)

How about a address? If you are still racing road onroad on sat. I might make the trip. Any World GT cars racing here?


----------



## hollyracer12h (Nov 19, 2008)

Rider's Hobby Shop
3140 Carpenter Rd 
Ypsilanti, MI 48197 Map

(734) 971-6116


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Sunday On Road ? Count me in !


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Sunday, On-road. 
It would be nice to have another track within travel distance for an occasional change of pace.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Sunday on-road gets my vote. I can race on that day.  Saturdays are pretty much out for me. :-( But, I don't expect the schedule to be set around me. haha!

In all seriousness, thanks for opening the track, Brent! I know I am glad a local track is open again and I hope to get out regularly. I appreciate you opening the track!


----------



## applemint1 (Jun 11, 2008)

whats the verdit? Called monday and somebody told me the program was not going to change anytime soon because they are getting to good a turn out on sundays right now and on-road is only getting a few racers on sat mornings.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Ah, bummer. Well, I think they should go with what is getting the better turn-out. Onroad in general seems to be on a downward spiral anyways, from what I've seen.


----------



## level-4 (Feb 27, 2007)

they posted on another forum that they would switch in January. i'm going this sat. anybody else?


----------



## RidersHobby1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi all

Starting in January we will be running road course races on Sundays and Thursday evenings. On Sundays we will open at 10am and start racing at noon. When you come to the track on Sunday mornings come to the back door (we have it clearly marked) because the store out front doesn't open to the public until noon. The Thursday evening racing will feature a point series for fun...but everyone is always welcome to join the fun even if you aren't running for points. On Thursdays you can show up any time after 4:00 and we will start racing at 6:30. Thursdays will be just two qualifiers and the main so that everyone can get home by bed time. We will also have road course practice every Monday.

To all of you guys that have been waiting for the right time to come out and join the fun at Rider's...the time is now! We are ready to provide you with a great racing experience.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Good luck on your new venture. Its always good to see another carpet track open.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

It's definitely a nice place to go race, Great job Brent and thanks for doing it for us!!! I plan on being there after the Holidays at lest two times a week.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Track looks great and it's a nice size! I can't wait to get out and race some 1/12th starting in Jan. The odorless traction compound requirement was a great decision, too!


----------



## applemint1 (Jun 11, 2008)

17.5 rubber anybody:thumbsup::thumbsup:.


----------



## Endo (Dec 13, 2008)

I will be out after the holidays as well. Just picked up a 1/12 for my self for xmas. 
Hopefully I can make it on Thursdays as well.

I also stopped by after work today and checked it out. Very nice, and it got me excited to race again.


----------



## NV529 (Jan 1, 2002)

which motor is everyone running in 1/12?


----------



## Endo (Dec 13, 2008)

from what I saw today, stock weather it was 17.5 or brushed. lipo or cells. take your pick.


----------



## Endo (Dec 13, 2008)

So who is going to make for Thursday night?
I think I will have my stuff ready to go then.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

NV529 said:


> which motor is everyone running in 1/12?


Single cell LiPo should be 13.5 to run with the 17.5's. It's actually pretty close from what I've seen. 17.5 LiPo is just too slow to keep up with the 4 cell guys. Probably the perfect speed for beginners though.


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

So, who is going this Sunday? We need to figure out what kind of classes are we going to have, specially that the Thursday point series starts next week.









I am running sedan 13.5T...with either tire (foam or rubber). I believe these two cannot be on the same class since there is way too much difference between the two.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

I'll be there Thursday with my rubbers on.
I hope they don't mix rubber with foam !!!!!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I'll be there on Sunday to race 1/12th. Have to literally dust off the car! Should be interesting to try and get around a carpet track again, that's for sure...

I am hoping to make the Thursday races, but that is the day I fly back from my weekly travel and I don't get home until after 7p. However, I am hoping to cut back that travel.


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

Lazer Guy said:


> I'll be there Thursday with my rubbers on.
> I hope they don't mix rubber with foam !!!!!


How about Sunday Russ? Also, any particular class? Do you think it might be just sedan rubber with any motor?

I know Jason, Dish and myself all have the 13T.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

I would come Sunday but I'm already in a points series, I'm doing good in it
At Wooldville we call it 10.5 & 19 turn rubber but almost any motor is how it work out. We wanted to get as many people in rubber as we could and look at it from there.


----------



## semi (Feb 22, 2008)

i will be able to make the thursday racing. rubber tire 10.5 is what i have. we race the 13.5 10.5 together and it is the same. hope you guys can make it thursday i would like to see you guys and show you how to drive a rubber car on carpet.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

semi said:


> i will be able to make the thursday racing. rubber tire 10.5 is what i have. we race the 13.5 10.5 together and it is the same. hope you guys can make it thursday i would like to see you guys and show you how to drive a rubber car on carpet.


I have been racing rubber tires 13.5 for two weeks now. If they start a point series they need to have a 17.5 class. Everbody wants to go fast but can not drive 13.5 or 10.5 thats why they need to start a 17.5 on Sundays.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

What brushless motor are you guys racing in 1/12th stock? The mildest brushless motor I have is a 13.5. I saw some earlier posts where there was mention of 17.5 but I wasn't sure if you were running that for sure.

-Rich


----------



## hollyracer12h (Nov 19, 2008)

whats the new schedule for januray? whats on saturday and sundays and what times?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Saturdays: I think it is Stadium.

Sundays: Road Course.


----------



## hollyracer12h (Nov 19, 2008)

what time does the doors open and what time does the racing start?


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

Door opens at 10 am.
Racing starts at noon.


----------



## hollyracer12h (Nov 19, 2008)

what clasess are they running for stadium trucks on saturdays?


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

semi said:


> I want to show you guys how to drive a rubber car on carpet.


I gotta (is there 2 t's in gotta) see this :tongue: I'll be there.


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

Just a reminder to everybody, there is a point series race tomorrow. It is the first points series held at the Riders Ypsilanti hobby store. Bring your touring car or 1/12 scale if you prefer and enjoy some good racing at a very nice track.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Where are the folks that asked Brent to change on-road to Sundays because that day would work better for them? I keep showing up and hardly anyone else does. 

-Rich


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Rich Chang said:


> Where are the folks that asked Brent to change on-road to Sundays because that day would work better for them? I keep showing up and hardly anyone else does.
> 
> -Rich


Hi Rich, How many 12th scale do you have on Sunday? This Brandon Thomas,Willie son. I am going to buy a 12th and come and race on Sunday. I need to buy a car first. I have not decided which brand to get any suggestions Fred,Rich. I am only buying a new car nothing esle. I dont need to buy somebody esle junk.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*12th scale*

Brandon my vote is a ae 12r5 that i have with your name on it call me your daddy know my number


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

2056dennis said:


> Brandon my vote is a ae 12r5 that i have with your name on it call me your daddy know my number


Can you read ? I dont need to buy somebody esle junk. I am only buying a new car!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*brandon*

cant you read this is a new car in the box so what ever THAT YOU CAN BUILD HELLOW i have 2 one i drive and one in box duh


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

2056dennis said:


> cant you read this is a new car in the box so what ever THAT YOU CAN BUILD HELLOW i have 2 one i drive and one in box duh


I don't want it. I don't tell you to buy two cars. Your only one person LoL. I need to talk to some more people before I buy the first thing I see for a good price.


----------



## level-4 (Feb 27, 2007)

so who's showing up sunday. i'm coming out for some 12th scale.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Brandon!

Drag Willie out, also. 

The 12L5 is nice and worthwhile getting. I run the BMI car and like it a lot.

I didn't make it out this Sunday but I will be at the track this Thursday.

-Rich



mrbighead said:


> Hi Rich, How many 12th scale do you have on Sunday? This Brandon Thomas,Willie son. I am going to buy a 12th and come and race on Sunday. I need to buy a car first. I have not decided which brand to get any suggestions Fred,Rich. I am only buying a new car nothing esle. I dont need to buy somebody esle junk.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Rich Chang said:


> Hi Brandon!
> 
> Drag Willie out, also.
> 
> ...


Hi Rich,

This is Willie not Brandon. I am still racing we have a track by our house thats less then a mile away. I have not seen you seen Josh track, with me going back to school I dont have that much time to race. Times have changed since Josh closed down. I am always traveling to find that competition that was at Cefx raceway. Thats why i dont do that many club races just the big ones out of town.How many guys do you get on Sunday down there ,I ran Foam but can switch to rubber easy.:thumbsup:


----------

